# Pij w feet tied together at Embarcadero center



## SF Embarcadero (May 31, 2013)

Hey, looking for help with catching my lunch buddy. Her feet are tied together and pretty swollen. Kind of sad, but she is a trooper. Would like to simply catch her and cut or remove the nylon string if possible. Haven't been able to catch her, perhaps someone has a net or technique they would share?

Thanks,

Buddy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Buddy. A net strung on a hula-hoop works. I just bought a tree net at teh hardware store and cut it up. 

Also, if you can possibly 'corner' you buddy on 2 sides, like up against a wall or hedge or something, that makes it easier. Thirdly, if you can get him/her to turn his back from you so he is facing 180 degrees in opposite direction when he pecks for food, there is a blind spot directly behind them so you could grab or throw a towel then.

next idea would be to see if he will eat from your hand. If so, you can get him to do that and with the other hand try to grab.

You can also text a friend of mine, Pigeon-rescuer in SF (I no longer live there or I would help).

Text 4158239775 tell her George sent you. She could not do it herself but the two of you may be able to.

Best of luck, thanks for caring.


----------

